# [qt] probleme (résolu)

## paulin

Bonjour, j'ai un petit probleme lorsque j'emerge kdebase celui ci essai de m'installer qt-3.3.6 (sachant que j'ai déja la version 4.1.4 d'installé) mais l'install de qt se passe mal:

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic »

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer »

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools »

make: *** [sub-tools] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.6-r4.ebuild, line 208:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Meme en essayant de rajouter qt-3.3.6 dans /etc/portage/package.mask , kdebase essai tout de meme de me l'installer.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.Last edited by paulin on Tue Nov 07, 2006 7:19 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Bah encore heureux qu'il essaye de l'installer!!!!!

Kde 3.5 repose sur Qt3, pas 4!!!!

Pour ton message d'erreur, t'as coupé trop juste, on ne sait pas ce qui a merdé.

Tu DOIS émerger Qt3, c'est tout à fait normal.

EDIT : ne vire pas la 4, je l'ai aussi ... t'auras les deux.

----------

## paulin

L'erreur décrite au dessus est celle de l'install de qt3

----------

## Temet

J'ai bien compris, mais t'aurais du laisser quelques lignes en plus au dessus.

(au dessus de "make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Erreur 1 " quoi!)

----------

## yoyo

Hello paulin et bienvenue parmis nous,

Peux-tu éditer ton 1er post et modifier ton titre afin qu'il corresponde à nos conventions (partie 3/3) ?

Merci.

----------

## paulin

Voila ce qui va juste au dessus

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetElementHandler »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_ParserFree »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetCharacterDataHandler »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_ErrorString »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_ParseBuffer »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_ParserCreate »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_SetUserData »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_GetErrorCode »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_GetBuffer »

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: référence indéfinie vers « XML_GetCurrentLineNumber »

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer/uic »

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools/designer »

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/tools »

make: *** [sub-tools] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.6-r4.ebuild, line 208:   Called die

----------

## Temet

Erf, 64 bits, je passe.

(c'est une excuse comme un autre... je sais pas quoi lui dire  :Laughing: )

----------

## paulin

Merci quand meme

----------

## Mickael

Salut et bienvenue,

pourrais tu nous filer la sortie de :

```
emerge --info
```

et mettre les infos d'erreurs et tout ce qui concerne les codes dans des balises de type Code. C'est juste plus agréable lors de la lecture, merci.

----------

## Bapt

Apparemment tu as un problème avec fontconfig qui au moment où qt se "link" avec lui, il cherche la lib expat. 

Essaye de recompiler fontconfig puisqu'il ne trouve pas expat.

as tu le flag xml d'activé pour fontconfig ?

----------

## paulin

OK voila 

```

Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Mon, 06 Nov 2006 15:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirrror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux kolab ldap libg++ linguas_fr linguas_fr_FR logitech-mouse logrotate lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl pam pcre pda pdflib perl pic png ppds pppd prelink python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa xorg xpm xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Mickael

Si les conseils de bapt ne fonctionnent pas, je miserais sur tes clfags un peu trop poussés. Pour aller un peu plus loin dans la recompilation de certains paquets (avant de toucher au make.conf) essaye également de recompiler ces paquets : lbxslt, libxml, libxml2 and finally kdelibs

----------

## kopp

hum, me semble que -ftreevectorize et fontconfig ne faisait pas trop la paire, en tous cas à la sortie de GCC 4.

Je sais pas d'où sortent ces options, mais surement pas des guides SAFE CFLAGS.

----------

## paulin

C'est bon cela a marché en suivant les conseils de Bapt a savoir recompilé fontconfig avec xml.

Merci à tous.

----------

## Mickael

Une bonne nouvelle, mais pourrais-tu s'il te plaît editer ton premier poste afin d'y insérer un petit (résolu), merci  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *kopp wrote:*   

> hum, me semble que -ftreevectorize et fontconfig ne faisait pas trop la paire, en tous cas à la sortie de GCC 4.
> 
> Je sais pas d'où sortent ces options, mais surement pas des guides SAFE CFLAGS.

 

En x86_64 il n'y a pas de soucis, c'est surtout en x86 que le -ftree-vectorize passe pas bien.

----------

